# Clutch spring 68 GTO



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am trying to put the main spring on my clutch return bar underneath the car to the body bracket mentioned in the service manual. This appears to be fastened to the frame below the fender. does anyone have a pic or advice on where this is?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tim45330 said:


> I am trying to put the main spring on my clutch return bar underneath the car to the body bracket mentioned in the service manual. This appears to be fastened to the frame below the fender. does anyone have a pic or advice on where this is?



This has been covered several times. You may want to do a search in the forums. Bottom line seems to be the bracket isn't found on many '68 cars (if at all?) and it seems it hooks to a hole in the frame where the bracket should be.


----------



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

